# People Posting Questions about Seedbanks



## New_2_Chronic (Sep 12, 2008)

Greetings!!!

I wanted to drop a Note for all who post questions on the marijuana Seedbanks. Here are some Basic Q&A.

Q.What Breeders ship to US.

A. First and foremost cannabis is illegal in the US. For this reason you will find a disclaimer on thier sites stating that they do not ship to places where Cannabis is illegal. That being said, most seedbanks will ship to you, at your own risk of course. They take measures to assure there is no way to trace the package back to the sender so you are on your own. 

(If in US i have only heard of a customs letter being sent to you if your package is intercepted saying they "Jacked" your stuff and if you want it back call a number):hubba: 

Q. What method of shipping do I use?

Seedbanks usually have two ways they will send. One way is they will send you NON-Stealth, which means that you will get the original packaging, or Breeder Packs, with your order. The other way is STEALTH. This means they will repackage your seeds in a stealth manner without the breeder packs and send them to you.NOTE: DO NOT DISCUSS ON THIS FORUM ANY MANNER IN WHICH THE SEEDBANKS SHIP, OR DIVULGE ANY METHODS THEY USE. LEOS could be monitoring this site and could pick up on the shipping methods then noone would be able to get seeds.

Q. What return address should I use.

There are several ways to accept your beans, 

1. to your house, under a different name, if you are not growing at that location.

2. PO BOX - for those that dont know this is not stealth. Since 9-11 you now need ID to get a PO BOX. The packages cannot be sent in another name because they will only put the package in the box if the name matches the owner,,

3, To a friends house. This is a good idea however as a general rule of thumb your friend should be told what is coming. The friend can then decide to take the risk with you. You could offer them to share in your harvest for taking the risk....

4. To your house, in your name, even if you grow at that location. This is not the best way to do it and you assume a greater amount of risk, however if you have no other choice you CAN do it. I do this and have gotten my orders without any problems, but the risk is yours.

Q. How long will it take to get my beans?

A. It can take anywhere from 7-30 days to get your beans. If you havent got your beans, or the customs letter, and it hasnt been 30 days keep waiting. If its been over 30 days without either showing up then politely contact the seedbank via email. Most seedbanks will try to help you in any way they can.

Dont go blaming the Seedbanks if your beans get jacked at customs. Its not thier fault, they held up thier end. Chalk it up to a loss, after all what you are doing is illegal. 

Q. Which Seedbank should I order from?

A. Search this forum and judge for yourself. People on this forumn usually report thier experinces with the seedbank here. Its a personal decision and some seedbanks might not have what you are looking for.

Q. What happens if i get the customs letter?

I wouldnt hop onto a plane to jamaica to flee. So far I have never heard of someone getting any more than that letter. No follow up, no knock on the door. again the risk is yours to take.

Q. How much can I order safely.

General rule of thumb is that anything over 3 packs is a large order. I would reccomend NOT ordering more than 3 packs on one order. Split it up into seperate orders so it is shipped seperately, less chance of it getting noticed. If you have a large order and would like the seedbank to split the order, some will do it.

Hoped these helped......Stay Safe!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 12, 2008)

:goodposting: 

Thanks for that informative post--lots of really good info, especially for the novice buyer.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 12, 2008)

Bump....


----------

